# burmese genetics



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

not sure when it comes down to burm genetics, if i bred normal x green will i get 100% normal het green? i know it sounds daft but only thought about corn and royal genetics not burmese:gasp: what about these

normal x albino green
normal x green
green x albino
granite x green
granite x albino green

cheers dan: victory:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

normal x green will i get 100% normal het green?, yes!
normal x albino green = normals, double het green, albino
green x albino = normals dbl het green, albino
granite x green = normals, dbl het green, granite
granite x albino green = normals triple het granite, green, albino.


basically all burm morphs other than hypo are recessive, so its quite easy to predict the outcomes.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers for that m8 thought it would be like that but wasn't 100%: victory:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

youre welcome


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

just that i have a normal male but have the chance of getting the following from a breeder but dont know what to choose

female normal het albino, green
female albino green
female albino

not surewhat to go for as im not great at genetics but would the normal double het be the best option?: victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Results of the three possible matings:
normal X albino green -->
all babies normal het albino het green

normal X normal het albino het green -->
1/4 normal het albino het green
1/4 normal het albino
1/4 normal het green
1/4 normal 

normal X albino -->
all babies normal het albino 

Female of choice is the albino green, in my opinion.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

female albinio green definitely, all 100 % double het albino and green offspring


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers lads think i have made my mind up, its either 

normal het albino green x normal het albino green
normal het albino green x albino green

thought i was on the right track just needed it confirming. can i ask how do you go about lucy burms? im sure i have seen one of these before or is this through selective breeding? also how about a trio hets, breeding these together such as het albino green granite? will these produce albino green granites etc..: victory:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

the best percentage of visual morphs will be from the dbl het x albino green, it also means that all non visual are 100% hets, if you go het to het, you will get less visuals and the normal offspring are poss hets making them less valuable.
leucistic burms are produced by breeding co-dom hypos together.
Triple hets will give you the opportunity to produce a triple homozygous morph, thats if you hit the odds right.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a *male albino burm* and I am wondering which colour female to get. I would like to cross a pair to produce greens mainly but would someone kindly do a chart for me?

Its for a future breeding project years from now of course but I would love some help!

I get what you said up top there, but I am wondering if having an albino male limits getting any green offspring?
If it does then I will stick with my retics but if not i feel I may well buy my self a female


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

with regards to green, the albino has no bearing, if you bred the albino to a green, you would get double het albino and green, bred together, these offspring could produce, visual albinos, greens, albino greens and a bunch of other hets


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> I am wondering if having an albino male limits getting any green offspring?


Unless your Albino male is het for green, you won't get any green offspring in the first generation. It won't have any bearing on whether you get greens in the second generation other than adding the chance of getting Albino Green.


----------

